# Playtime with two cats



## jks617 (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi all! 

I have two rescue kittties, about 3yrs old, Hesper and Emma. I adopted Hesper first. He was the most playful cat I've ever met. We used to have hour-long sessions of jumping in the air and playing fetch. He was an overweight cat when he came to me, and I helped him get down to a healthy weight through play.

When Emma came along, she ended up dominating every play session. She's not the alpha type, but she tries to get first in line when I bring the toys out. This has caused Hesper to just walk away and not even attempt to play with me anymore. He's slowly gaining his weight back.

Does anyone have any tips for playing with two cats at the same time? I live alone so I don't have anyone to help me, and when I lock Emma in a separate bedroom, she meows and scratches the door, enough for Hesper to be too distracted to play.

I just bought one of those cat wheels, but it won't arrive for another month. I feel that Hesper is getting more and more lethargic and it breaks my heart because playtime used to be our favorite time of the day.

Thanks in advance! =^..^= =^..^= 
Jessica


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Could you put Emma in a separate room with a few treats scattered all over so she'll be trying to find and eat them while you play with Hesper? Charlee is my total, absolute play hog. She can be doing her own thing, but if she hears one of the other girls playing with me, she just HAS to come and take over. She doesn't freak if I put her in a separate room for a bit, though.


----------



## jks617 (Apr 17, 2013)

Oooh, thanks for the good idea, marie73! I will definitely try that. Emma is starting to learn that when I lure her into a room it means she'll be locked in, but maybe treats will soften the blow.


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

I have the exact same problem, it caused a lot of issues and depression in my first cat, Neko, back when they were younger (Willie also dominated affection which was an even bigger problem). Same deal as far as putting one away too, Neko would hear Willie scratching at the door and would leave to go sit by the door instead of playing. The one nice thing for us is that there are ways I can play with Neko that Willie doesn't like. If I use toys Willie's all over it but with Neko I can play tag and rough house with him which he likes even better and which Willie wants nothing to do with.


----------



## jks617 (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks for the response, Siameseifuplz. I'm afraid Hesper is growing depressed too. So sad to think your once-happy cat is now suffering. I used to chase Hesper around the house when I lived in a bigger place, but my small apartment isn't conducive to playing tag. I can't wait for the cat wheel to arrive.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I also hold two dangling wand toys at the same time, they each get one arm.


----------



## happy_panther (Aug 4, 2014)

Will they play with each other? I know it's not the same but maybe it could be part of play time? Our boys are pretty good though sometimes I do feel like one or the other gets left out. I got a new toy for them which they are starting to warm up to.. Last night I started playing with it with one of them before bed then the other came up and looked like he wanted to join in so he got a turn, then back to the other and so on. After a few minutes they almost looked like they were sharing, one would grab it, toss it around a bit and then the other would take it back. I ended up being able to walk away and go to bed leaving them quite content playing with the toy and each other 

Have you tried a laser light?. Maybe that might be a good way to include them both. Neither of them can take over with the light, and they will both have a common goal trying to catch it!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

It can be quite tricky. Lulu was a very playful cat but quite timid. When we got our kitten Kiki she is much more out going. However like Emma she loves to play and out of sheer excitement dominates but more because Lulu is watching her, not the toy. I tried many things in the first 3 months but Lulu would not latch to anything. Then as they got friendlier they began playing tag with each other and using the cat tree to chase around as well. That helped so we got toys they can both play with like tracker ball. I would also try what others have recommended in the separation though it's tough to do but could work.


----------



## Arvada (Aug 25, 2014)

What about getting them each some puzzle treat toys, where they have to work to get to the treats inside? I have also seen some cool battery powered toys you could try. Then at least some of the toys could be moving on their own. It is really cool that you're getting them a wheel.


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

I also do the 2 handed method. One wand toy for each and they kind of switch back and forth as the mood takes them. I tried the laser today and that went well with my two together but they lost interest pretty quickly. I've also played with them separately while the other is in their room or played in their room with them.


----------



## jks617 (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks for all the responses, everyone! One of the problems is that my cats don't really get along. They used to play together, but Hesper gets overstimulated and ends up playing way too rough. I do use a laser toy sometimes, but I find that the cats will keep looking at each other as if to say, "You gonna get this one, or is it my turn?" and neither of them really go for it.

I'll definitely try the two-handed method along with all of your other suggestions. Thanks so much!


----------

